# southern variabilis



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

so i now have 4 tads from my southern variabilis group and another clutch of 4 was just layed. ill get pictures of everything later. im letting them take care of the first clutch and im going to take the second clutch out. they already transported the first 4 tadpoles 

so is anyone else out there having luck with them?


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Congrats! I have 2 tads developing and hopefully more in the tank although I havent seen any parenting.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Adam, how did the tads turn out for you? Is anyone else working with them (besides you and Eric)?
-Mark


----------



## brooklyndartfrogs (Nov 19, 2005)

I have them as well a group of four, Not sure on sexes yet, one I suspect is a female but the other three could be a toss up.
Andy


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

im getting plenty of good clutches and they transport a lot. but nothing ever comes of the tads. they die very fast in the parents care, and the few that i have taken care of always make it to getting back legs and then die for no reason.

i have noticed that a big factor is clean water. the reason the ones i take care of last as long as they do is because of a lot of water changes. another thing i noticed is if you remove eggs dont remove the laying site, because they wont ever use it again. 3 times i have removed film canisters to get clutches and even when i put the canister back in the same angle with the same amount of water, they wont use it. smart little buggers. now they lay in the leaf litter on mag leaves that hold small amounts of water.

hope this helps


----------



## Bananaman (Mar 21, 2009)

Mine also never lay in the same site, in fact I havent been able to find any clutches in quite awhile - they definitely caught on lol. The tank is 18x18x24 exo and heavily planted so im hoping there are some hidden. Ive seen the male transporting once but so far nothing yet as far as them successfully raising their own.

My 2 tads that I pulled made it to froglets but one of them has SLS, poor little guy, he's still fighting though!


----------



## sNApple (Mar 19, 2007)

mine are laying deep in leaf litter


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

my tank actually isnt that heavily planted and they are always out. my favorite frog i own because of how bold they are. i just lost another tad with its back legs :/ its probably just because they are new at this. im sure after a year ill be getting froglets.

ill post some pics of them in a bit. you guys should too!


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

ok here are a few. ill try to get some better ones later. anyone else notice their tads are HUGE? more like tinc tads.


























here is a month old tad in with a newly hatched tad. they are in a 4 oz.


----------



## markbudde (Jan 4, 2008)

Those are freaking awesome! Thanks for the pics.


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

I have a 2.1.2 group that has been laying regularly for me for about a month and a half but I have not yet successfully morphed a tad. I have been finding all my eggs in the same 2 film canisters at the top of the tank. They are at about a 45 degree angle with about a tablespoon of water in them. They always lay their eggs submerged for me in the bottom of these film canisters. I have not noticed removing them and replacing the film canisters with a new one being a problem for them. The tank they are in is deep and the floor is hard to reach but there is a good chance they may be laying there as well. They do spend a lot of time in the leaf litter. It's good to hear other peoples experiences with them.
TheDude, how often are you changing the water, and what kind of water are you using? Are you raising any outside of the tank? Have you noticed them being over sensitive to temps or temp swings? Just curious...


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

the ones i raised out of the tank (6 so far) i was changing the water once a week in 2 (they died quickly). so then i tried every 3 days and this kept them alive until they got full back legs. in the tank i flush broms every 4 days, usually being the day after feeding. do you mean over sensitive to temps for the frogs or tads? i notice the frogs breed around 74 for me, after feeding. the tads i havent noticed anything.


----------

